

Automated Human Vulnerability Scanning with AVA - walterbell
https://speakerdeck.com/ladynerd/automated-human-vulnerability-scanning-with-ava

======
nl
From the slides:

AVA: [http://www.avasecure.com/](http://www.avasecure.com/)

Open Source Project:
[https://github.com/SafeStack/ava](https://github.com/SafeStack/ava)

It seems to be a project that tries to find vulnerable passwords via phishing
and/or (maybe?) checking hacked password lists against automatically(?) found
accounts.

But I don't really know - what it actually does isn't really written down
anywhere.

Seems like it might be potentially interesting though.

